# New Lyn Weber EG-1



## JackHK (Aug 26, 2017)

Lyn Weber EG-1 v2 show on SCAJ World Specialty Coffee Conference and Exhibition 2018 http://www.scajconference.jp/eng/

pictures by "wug2grinder" from HB forum


----------



## JackHK (Aug 26, 2017)

Finally good news from LWW EG-1 v2 US$ 3495,- https://lynweber.com/product/eg-1/


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

And . . .

https://lynweber.com/product/bean-counter/


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

MildredM said:


> And . . .
> 
> https://lynweber.com/product/bean-counter/


----------



## Bolta (May 11, 2014)

EG-1 v2 is now in stock at their website.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Q: How many grinders do you need?

A: N+1. Where N is the current number of grinders in stock at any one time


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

JackHK said:


> Lyn Weber EG-1 v2 show on SCAJ World Specialty Coffee Conference and Exhibition 2018 http://www.scajconference.jp/eng/
> 
> pictures by "wug2grinder" from HB forum


Why are there pictures of ghosts under the burrs & can ghosts get beerguts?


----------



## Aidy (Jul 8, 2015)

MildredM said:


> And . . .
> 
> https://lynweber.com/product/bean-counter/


Love the name.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Aidy said:


> Love the name.


Knowing LW you probably need to be one to afford one though!

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

MildredM said:


> And . . .
> 
> https://lynweber.com/product/bean-counter/


and a total bargain - nearly $200 cheaper than the acaia one. Maybe be I'll get two of these...


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

MildredM said:


> Q: How many grinders do you need?
> 
> A: N+1. Where N is the current number of grinders in stock at any one time


Counting the Barista Express (x2) I have er... 7 grinders... (not including a hand grinder..) and erm... 5 machines.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Rhys said:


> Counting the Barista Express (x2) I have er... 7 grinders... (not including a hand grinder..) and erm... 5 machines.


lol.....no need


----------



## Rom (Jan 20, 2017)

@xpresso

is this the one?


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Rom said:


> @xpresso
> 
> is this the one?


That's it







.

Jon.


----------



## JackHK (Aug 26, 2017)

MWJB said:


> Why are there pictures of ghosts under the burrs & can ghosts get beerguts?


grinder particle size distribution


__
http://instagr.am/p/Brhu7jQn3wR/


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

JackHK said:


> grinder particle size distribution
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/Brhu7jQn3wR/


I guarantee you, they are not that.


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

MWJB said:


> I guarantee you, they are not that.


Phallic symbol then ?, please explain in layman's terms what I should read from that graph, if its blatantly obvious then I'll stand in the corner or take lines







.

Jon.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

xpresso said:


> Phallic symbol then ?, please explain in layman's terms what I should read from that graph, if its blatantly obvious then I'll stand in the corner or take lines
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's nothing you can read from the 3 drawings on the first post, because they are artist's impressions & not graphs of any kind of data.


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

MWJB said:


> There's nothing you can read from the 3 drawings on the first post, because they are artist's impressions & not graphs of any kind of data.


Thank You 'M', thought I was missing something and didn't want to spend the rest of what's left of Monday searching







.

Jon.


----------

